# Can anybody help me re> Matlacha.



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd like to take my yak down there one day after the full moon. Never fished there. Any suggestions re: launching sites and where to go?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Many of the kayak forums have posts regarding this area.
One of the more informative sites is this link:

http://calusablueway.com/articles/put-spots

I always paddled out of Sanibel / Captiva on the bayside.
Never needed to go far to find fish or wildlife.


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

That ought to do it. Thanks.

I wish I had a bunch of links like this one. It sure would make my life easier. I like to see new places and pre planning makes it easy.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

PM sent. Good luck.


----------

